# Pattern for chicken diapers?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I had four silkie chickens and three of them met bad ends. I have one silkie left and I've brought her in the house to keep her out of the snow. I want to diaper her because I want to 

I don't want to spend a lot of money. does someone have a pattern online they can link to? 

Thanks much :baby04:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://thechickenchronicles.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-make-chicken-diaper-for-donna-w.html

There you go.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

She doesn't show a picture of the chicken wearing the diaper. I can't tell what I'm looking at or where anything goes. 

Do the velcro tabs go on the chicken's back or belly?

Does anyone have pictures?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Nevermind.

I just found chickenmom's videos on youtube and she shows how to assemble the pattern you posted and how it goes on the chicken.

She makes costumes for her chickens and she even shows them with painted "toe nails" in one video ROFL!


----------



## JiminMorris (Oct 3, 2003)

Just want you to know you are among friends here. I have two seasonal inside feathered friends. I can't get the diapers to stay on but we've worked it out for all involved. :teehee:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm_-glNJlns[/ame]
Yeah, its a hoot!


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

And I thought I was doing well to have a lap chicken - can't sit down to take a break outside without Lacy fluttering onto my lap. Please don't show this to my geese!


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing for our duck... but after several attempts will infant and premie diapers we gave up... ever time he takes a step they drop to his knees and he trips and falls... so he has his own corner of the living room.  He is a runner duck so the diapers just won't stay up, LOL!


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Now I've seen everything! And my friends call _me the crazy chicken lady!_


----------

